# Scott Spark JR 20



## marco1977 (6. Januar 2014)

Erst einmal an alle die hier im Forum so kräftig Erfahrungen, Ratschläge, Tips und Tricks Posten:
*DANKE!!!*

Da denkt man an nichts böses und liest hier und da, ein wenig mit und
**ZACK**
schon ist man im Plan-, Bestell-, Umbau-, Tuning- und WasWeis-Ich für Fieber!

Bike besorgt, geplant und ein zwei Sachen bestellt sind schon!
Je nach dem, auf was für Ideen ihr mich noch bringt und was Zeit, Geld und das wichtigste die Regierung (Frau) noch zulassen, könnte auch mehr folgen 

Jetzt genug Geschwafel, nun zu den Daten, Fakten usw.:
Vorhaben:

Mit dem Kurzen, Spaß haben beim Schrauben!!!
Den Wunsch vom Kurzen zu erfüllen (ohne in den finanzielle Ruin zu fallen). Ein vollgefedertes Bike, zum Spaß haben und Trails runter fahren.
Basis: 3 Jahr altes gepflegtes Scott Spark jr 20 im unverbastelten Originalzustand.








Bisheriger Plan: Scheibenbremsen (bessere Bremskraft bei längeren Abfahrten), Dämpfer wechseln (besseres Ansprechverhalten);

Vorhandene Teile:

Bremsen = BL-M505 / BR-M446 (schwarz)
160/160 Scheiben oder eine 180er hätte ich auch noch da liegen 
Dann bin ich mal auf die Suche nach günstigen Naben mit Diskaufnahme gegangen.
Im IBC Bikemarkt bin ich dann auch fündig geworden.




Hatte sie erstmal zerlegt und neu gefettet (sie hatten es nötig)

Anschließend wurden die alten Naben ausgespeicht und die Speichenlänge errechnet.
http://speichenrechner.de/ausgabe.p...tand=38&Abstandr=19.4&Kreuz=3&Kreuzr=3&vrhr=0

Die Speichen gabs bei Ebay
Felgen mit neuen Naben eingespeicht und zentriert.
Für hinten musste noch eine Bremssattelaufnahme her. Hab mich da für den A2Z Adapter entschieden



Der jetzige Zwischenstand sieht so aus:



Der Dämpfer ist noch nicht fest, da müssen erst noch passende Buchsen gedreht werden.


----------



## michfisch (7. Januar 2014)

Bisher schon mal schick!
aber: ne 180er Scheibe auf 20"?? ein wenig überdimensioniert, oder?
Gruss Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (7. Januar 2014)

Jetzt wäre noch interessant zu wissen, was der Hobel vor und nach dem fertigen Umbau wiegt...


----------



## marco1977 (7. Januar 2014)

michfisch schrieb:


> ne 180er Scheibe auf 20"?? ein wenig überdimensioniert, oder?


ein wenig? total!!! für ein 20" würde ich behaupten, reichen auch 140er aus. Aber die 180er mit passenden Adapter lag noch im Keller und für die 160er müsste ich erst einen passenden Adapter besorgen.


Roelof schrieb:


> Jetzt wäre noch interessant zu wissen, was der Hobel vor und nach dem fertigen Umbau wiegt...


stimmt, das wäre vielleicht noch interesant gewesen :-/
das Endgewicht, dass kann ich ja dann noch wiegen


----------



## Roelof (7. Januar 2014)

Abhängig, was du noch alles ändern willst, fürchte ich ein Gewicht von +/- 10,5kg


----------



## BOOZE (7. Januar 2014)

Das Spark wiegt wenn ich mich richtig erinnere etwas über 12KG Serie 
Allerdings ist da viel Schrott dran verbaut was richtig Gewicht macht.
Ob 10,5Kg erreichbar sind?
Ich versuche bei unserem auf ein erträgliches Gewicht zu kommen, allerdings mit Freeride tauglichen Parts.
Ultraleicht Teile oder nur 16 Speichen kommen da nicht dran.


----------



## Roelof (7. Januar 2014)

apropos - die geht es deinem Dämpfer-Problem??


----------



## BOOZE (7. Januar 2014)

Das habe ich jetzt gelöst, indem ich einfach den mittleren Anschlagt abgesägt hatte, somit konnte ich den Dämpfer umdrehen und so passt es dann.


----------



## Roelof (7. Januar 2014)

was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht...


----------



## marco1977 (7. Januar 2014)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Das habe ich jetzt gelöst, indem ich einfach den mittleren Anschlagt abgesägt hatte, somit konnte ich den Dämpfer umdrehen und so passt es dann.


bei mir passt der Dämpfer ohne irgendwas. Wenn er voll einfedert ist, sind noch gute 1,5mm zum Halter.


----------



## Nebur (10. September 2017)

Hallo Marco
Bin selbst dran so ein Scott umzubauen, meine Frage ist wie gut ist die A2z Adapter welche Erfahrungen hast du damit gemacht.
Danke für die Rückmeldung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco1977 (10. September 2017)

Nebur schrieb:


> Hallo Marco
> Bin selbst dran so ein Scott umzubauen, meine Frage ist wie gut ist die A2z Adapter welche Erfahrungen hast du damit gemacht.
> Danke für die Rückmeldung



Der Halter ist tipptopp!
Das Bike hat inzwischen Samuels Cousin geerbt. Ist quasi, noch voll im Einsatz!


----------



## Mzungu (18. Februar 2019)

Ich weiss, Leichenflädderei und so.
Aber wie ging es denn hier weiter?


----------

